# deutsche Musik



## wolverine77

Hello again,

Perhaps music isn't the best way to learn language, due to the many different meanings of lyrics, but I really enjoy listening to german language music. Maybe some of the german natives have some suggestions as to some bands that I might enjoy? I have been listening to Nena and Rammstein for a while and I was sitting here thinking there has to be more really good german music I don't know about. Please no David Hasselhoff unless he is singing in german.


----------



## cyanista

Hello Wolverine,

if you like Nena, you'll probably like _Juli_ and _Silbermond_. They have nice pop-songs and simple lyrics. You could also try out the most successful punk bands in Germany - _Die Ärzte_ and _Die Toten Hosen_, or the fun-loving hip-hoppers _Die_ _Fantastischen Vier_.

I think listening to music/lyrics is a very fun way to learn a language.


----------



## wolverine77

Thanks for the suggestions! I will try the first four you mentioned but I will pass on the rap group. I'm not much of a rap/hip hop fan and I have heard a few songs of 'Die Fantastischen Vier' and I wish I hadn't.  Hip hop is rarely creative or original and being a musician myself I really can't respect it at all.


----------



## Krümelmonster

For younger people, "Tokyo Hotel" is quite popular, and then there is "Wir sind Helden", but they are realy hard to understand and the lyrics often don't make much sense... so they serve just for enjoying the sound of the language


----------



## Paskovich

I myself am a big fan of the band "Böhse Onkelz"(onkelz.com).
I can only recommend them to you. 

Those two samples of two of their songs I found on their website actually are quite bad examples. So you should better listen to samples of the albums below.

Anyway some of their best albums (in my opinion) are:

E.I.N.S.
Viva los Tioz
Ein böses Märchen


Another German band I like is Neara, they have English lyrics though.

EDIT:

If you want to hear a song with German lyrics performed by an English band, just hear Manowar´s German version of "Heart of Steel" - "Herz aus Stahl".


----------



## Whodunit

Hey Paskovich,

you seem to like heavy things. 



			
				Paskovich said:
			
		

> I myself am a big fan of the band "Böhse Onkelz"(onkelz.com).
> I can only recommend them to you.


 
I'd like to point out, though, that you may not well understand the lyrics. I'm a native speaker and have lots of trouble understanding them. I have the album "Viva los Tioz", too, but I don't listen to it all too much. 



> Another German band I like is Neara, they have English lyrics though.


 
I don't even know that band. But if they use English lyrics, it's not relevant here.


----------



## Paskovich

However it´s still "deutsche *Musik*". 

EDIT:

Another German band with German lyrics: Subway to Sally

@whodunit

You´re right. 
But not only(see Subway to Sally).

EDIT2: Actually I like sort of anything that´s "metalish".


----------



## Whodunit

However, Wolverine clarified her intention in the first lines: 



			
				wolverine77 said:
			
		

> Perhaps music isn't the best way to learn language, due to the many different meanings of lyrics, but I really enjoy listening to *german language music*.


----------



## flame

wolverine77 said:
			
		

> Perhaps music isn't the best way to learn language


I guess it's one of the best ways to get into the language (I did it in the same way with English)

Probier' doch einmal Reinhard Mey - der gibt sprachlich sehr viel her


----------



## übermönch

Since you like Rammstein I'd suggest Laibach (some of their songs are not in German) and Nina Hagen. & I almost forgot, take a look at "Max Raabe"/"Das Palast Orchester", their lyrics are slow and clear.


----------



## Lykurg

Wer lieber die Sprache lernen als sich das Trommelfell ruinieren möchte, ist mit Reinhard Mey oder etwa den Wise Guys besser beraten. 

Sehr gute Texte; die Lieder kann man immer wieder hören.


----------



## wolverine77

Thanks for all the other suggestions. I'm really more of a heavy metal guy, that's what I play on guitar, but I can usually find something I like in most forms of music. It's funny, normally I wouldn't listen to stuff like Nena but the lyrics being in german makes it a lot different somehow.

Whodunit, just to clarify I am male.


----------



## Tino_no

Hello, I speak spanish and personally I like Rammstein and Nena. But as you say, Music is not always the best method to learn a language.
I like Rammstein because they sing their songs with a trill "r", so it's easier to me to sing their lyrics out loud hehe 

PD: You should listen to "99 Luftballons", it's a really nice anti-war song.




please correct my mistakes.


----------



## Jana337

Tino_no said:
			
		

> PD: You should listen to "99 Luftballons", it's a really nice anti-war song.


 The worst song ever!  

***

Please limit yourself to recommendations that will help Wolverine learn German and do not chat about your favorite groups. I will follow suit. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Who, let me make a suggestion:



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> I'd like to point out, though, that you may not *well* understand the lyrics.


Who, I was unclear what you meant. Did you mean this

"I'd like to point out, though, that you may not understand the lyrics _*well*_."

There is another more unusual way to use "well" here, but it has a different meaning and is more unusual.

Gaer


----------



## Tino_no

Sorry Jana, but that's my personal opinion, if I broke a rule, please let me know .

Saludos!


----------



## gaer

Tino_no said:
			
		

> Sorry Jana, but that's my personal opinion, if I broke a rule, please let me know .
> 
> Saludos!


Jana's point was that we want to limit conversation to "German language" music.

However, I would say that "99 Luftballoons" is a good recommendation because Wolverine could examine the lyrics in English and German, and that is potentially helpful. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Who, let me make a suggestion:
> 
> 
> Who, I was unclear what you meant. Did you mean this
> 
> "I'd like to point out, though, that you may not understand the lyrics _*well*_."
> 
> There is another more unusual way to use "well" here, but it has a different meaning and is more unusual.
> 
> Gaer


 
Yes, shame on me. It was just Germlish. Thanks for pointing out that mistake.


----------



## cyanista

wolverine77 said:
			
		

> I'm really more of a heavy metal guy ...


Well, in that case you *must* hea_r  Die Apokalyptischen Reiter_, a very interesting and unconventional metal band (they have lyrics both in German and English). I especially recommend the albums "All You Need Is Love" and "Have A Nice Trip". Apart from the already mentioned _Subway To Sally _there are some more folk-rock/metal bands that could be of interest to you: _In Extremo_ and _Schandmaul._ _In Extremo_ were probably the first to combine bagpipes with metal; they sing in quite a few languages but have enough German songs (Galgen, Rotes Haar, Spielmannsfluch, Lebensbeichte etc).Some of the lyrics can be a challenge because they make use of obsolete words or constructions.

Learning language through music is not a bad idea at all! I discovered new dimensions of English listening to _Alice In Chains, Soundgarden, Red Hot Chili Peppers_ and dozens of others. I improved my German translating lyrics of the amovementioned bands. At the moment I'm working at my Spanish constantly listening to the Mexicans _Brujeria_.  This could be a whole new direction at teaching foreign languages, don't you think?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, shame on me. It was just Germlish. Thanks for pointing out that mistake.


No problem, but there is another position for "well" to go in. After work I will start a thread about it, since it is a possible problem for translating back and forth between German and English. 

Gaer


----------



## nushh

Hi!

You might want to try Wolfsheim and And One. They're both a lot more techno-pop and have a few more english lyrics than Rammstein, but they're still worth listening to if you're trying to learn German. I find the guy from Wolfsheim a lot easier to understand (but then again my German is awful anyway).


----------



## pjay

Well let's not forget about Rosenstolz, who are currently very popular. They have intelligent lyrics which I think is very important. It's funny that most Americans associate German popular music with hard rock and heavy metal. Think about groups like Rammstein and the Scorpions who, although successful in their home country, arguably had even more success in the US. 

I think this may have to do with the fact that many Americans still have stereotypes about the phonetics and pronunciation of German. => Their concept of German has often been influenced by war films. Am I going too far? No offense meant. And there is a term for "I love you" in German.


----------



## rustymason

"Rabatz" album von Nena hat (mostly) clear lyrics.  Ich habe es für meine Kinder gekauft und sie mögen es.  All Lieder sind lustig, froh, modern kid party Musik.  Some songs are fast, some slow, but you should be able to understand most of the words.   Lyrics are available in the CD and on the Web.


----------



## manifoldrob

What a great topic.  I found it surfing around looking for info on Nena.  As soon as I started to read I was ready to yell Rammstein!  But I see it was here already.  You may not like the lyrics but very easy to follow and I love to sing them.

Wolfsheim is great too.  I'd like to add Herbert Grönemeyer, like Mensch and Der Weg (very sad).  A really obscure one is Stereo Total, they sing in German, English, and I think French and Japanese, but "Wir tanzen in vier Eck" (the video is on youtube!) is great, there are a whole bunch.  


Also, "Die prinzen" is a German acapella group, my german teacher played it for us and I had to get the whole album!

Viel Spass!


----------



## User1001

Here are the bands that I enjoy listening to: Megaherz, Eisbrecher, Die Toten Hosen, Wizo, Böhse Onkelz, Joachim Witt, Oomph!, Juli, Silbermond, and Wir Sind Helden. I personally don't enjoy Rammstein's lyrics, because they all revolve around sex, drugs, or alcohol, which I'm not particularly fond of in my music.


----------

